
My first computer was an IBM 486sx 25 PC, what was yours? [Twitter] - LyalinDotCom
https://twitter.com/LyalinDotCom/status/1084865197653688320
======
byproxy
A Packard Bell very similar to this, if not the same model[0].

I remember having so much fun as a kid using the Packard Bell Navigator,
exploring the rooms, clicking on things and seeing what happened.

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuc9vcFf-6A](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuc9vcFf-6A)

------
athar
I don't remember really, it was Intel P1 or something. I think in terms of the
speed we came a long way in a very short period of time. Future will be even
more exciting :)

------
AnimalMuppet
Leading Edge x86 with a 30 Meg hard drive. I think it had turbo (8 MHz instead
of 4.77), but I'm not sure - it's been kind of long time. 5 inch floppies.

The first one I had real access to use was a TRS-80 (model 2?) at school.
Cassette tape for I/O. I learned the hard way not to leave a cassette on top
of the microwave at home...

